# Little "bump"s under incision area?



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

As some know, Jas was spayed 10 days ago, but I'm also VERY new at dealing with this and I'm quite honesrly a little concerned. Okay, a little is an understatement. I didn't know what to expect in the later stages of her recovery, so I really don't know if this is normal and nothing to fear, or if I should be screaming my way to the doggy ER and demand she be seen to immediately.

Earlier tonight, (or last night considering it is 1:30am Sunday already) I was checking to see how her stitches were and to my utter fear and despair, I could "feel" a small lump-like fleshy spot under the incision scar. Honestly, I promised myself I wasn't going to come tearing in here and asking in case is sends my nerves sky-high and it's something horrible like she's internally bleeding or something, but I couldn't help it. I don't have transport to get her to the vet RIGHT now, obviously and I wanted to double check I wasn't about to spend something that could be $200 or more when really...I could be risking getting laughed at.

I can touch it, she's not in pain and it doesn't feel like a swelling type of infection, just puffy and very "loose" flesh under the skin surface, but it's right under the healing would. No stitches are visible and the wound IS close, and looks like the normal pink-flesh color that indicates eventual scarring, but this bumpy thing is honestly really bothering me. It doesn't seem to bother her...but I don't know.

Is this normal though? Is it a part of the healing process? If so, I wasn't told what signs to look for, so I am absolutely CLUELESS and I apologize if I sound so ignorant right now. I was only told how long to keep the cone of shame on, the first few days as well as "keep her calm". That's it. No "if you see THIS, bring her in" or "we WANT to see this, it's normal." 

I've tried looking it up, but there's nothing that mentions bumps that I've seen and I know there's so many people here that have gone through this and are SO much more experienced than I am. So I thought I'd ask her directly and find out for sure if I should be jumping through firey hoops right now. I'm honestly terrified something's gone wrong. I've never had any of my babies operated on before, so this is a completely different world to me right now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's probably just normal development of scar tissue around the internal sutures. I don't think it's anything to worry about, especially since it is normal pink color.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

It does feel a little "tissue-like" I suppose would be a close description. Like a little sack of jelly or a water balloon...just not fragile-feeling like one. She's her normal stubborn and fiesty self though, and she's not flinching or showing any sensitivity there. She just isn't liking it when I have to roll her over...but that part is normal for her.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not unusual to get a tissue reaction post spay. Are you keeping her quiet? Too much activity can be a problem.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yes, she's quiet At least for her. Although she and Ori are not liking to be kept apart so much, but they play so roughly sometimes that it worries me. Not in general, just now. The most she's really done all week is sleep, lapped up all the extra attention and snuggles and greeted family members.

Normally, she's a living tornado but compared, she's having to be a whole different dog this week. Needless to say, she doesn't llike it one bit either. But she does it begrudgingly.

So I shouldn't need to rush her off to the vet? I was going to take her in on Monday (tomorrow now, since it's Sunday) if it wasn't something to be up in arms about, but I still might, just to really ease my fears and if anything, it would be better to have her checked to see how she's recovering anyway.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has a few lumps around her incision area, they've never been a problem. I've always thought it was scar tissue.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sally's mom is a vet, so listen to her.

My understanding about surgical incisions is that little lumpies are pretty normal, so long as they're not flushed red, inflamed, discharging pus, or smelly. Traumatized tissue typically releases some fluid (either blood from small vessels or other fluids), so small bumps are to be expected. 

You definitely want to keep an eye out for signs of infection (the inflammation, color, and discharge I mentioned before), and you definitely want to keep the dog quiet so she doesn't strain the stitches, but a few bumps are no biggie.

Again, I'm not a vet, so take that with however much salt you feel is appropriate.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you very much, tippy. (and Sally's Mom, of course!) That did help tremendously, especially since now I know "warning" signs. It looks on the surface to be like an ordinary healing scar and I no longer see the stitches, so I was maybe thinking it could also be an undisolved stitch. As long as it's nothing nasty like a developing hernia or an internal issue, my nerves are okay. I tend to think the worst when I notice something I don't understand. My vet is probably going to make a fortune off of me. Lol.

I'll still take her in tomorrow, just to be on the safe side and perhaps to see how well she's healing. As long as it's not something I need to rush or beg via prayer that we get there in time for her to go through another surgery...I'm good.  Thank you all, I did have a slight feeling it was okay because it looks completely normal, but I honestly didn't know what I was supposed to be looking for. I thought I'd asked all the questions I'd needed to, and just follow the instructions when she was out. I thought they'd give me that information with it, but it was just about the first few days and how long the cone would stay on.

Note to self: bug vet with more questions next time to prevent further problems.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We will always check incisions at no charge to the client.......


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Some surgeons are neater than others. Lucy's scar is smooth and hardly shows. Amber's scar has several little bumps along it. She goes in to have her stitches removed this Wednesday.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

We just had Nico spayed and she also developed a bump (a couple of them at first, that later turned into just one) under her incision. I think even three weeks later she still had the bump, but it went away shortly after that. I don't think you need to worry, but I'm no vet so I'm sure calling them wouldn't hurt (or maybe they'd let you email a picture)?


----------

